# New to archery and I need some help!



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

My husband and I just moved to Utah from Alabama, and are entering a team archery hunt drawing for bull elk this fall. The first time I shot a bow was yesterday, and I LOVED it!! Even if we don't get drawn for the team hunt I plan on getting a regular archery elk and buck tag for the fall.

The reason I'm posting on here is: I need a bow!! I've decided that since I have 8 months before I'll need it, I'm going to be very picky about the kind I get. I want a "girly" bow-pink, purple, etc. I've been looking at the Mathews Passion and have fallen in love with the electric pink version...although spending $800 on a bow is unlikely to happen anytime soon. 

So, my question for you: What other manufacturers make feminine-colored bows? I have a 28" draw length and want a 40-50 pound draw weight. I've seen the Hoyt Vicxen and although it's geared towards women, it's not pink or purple! I know that the appearance of the bow won't make me any more likely to kill an animal, but if I'm going to spend upwards of $500 on a bow, it's going to be on one that I LIKE!

The only feminine-looking bow other than the Passion that I've been able to find is a Parker Side-Kick in pink camo (I'm not allowed to post the link to it in here). Hubby didn't sound too excited about the Parker brand...Any thoughts?

Thanks a million!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pink PSE Chaos*

Go to my profile and check out my Pink PSE Chaos. I'm actually trying to sell it because I have a Hoyt Vicxen on order. Pretty girly...and it shoots great!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

This is Shot Therapy using my hubs account. You should find the right bow that fits you no matter what color. Then you can have it dipped whatever color you want. possibly even buy one used to offset the cost of dipping it.


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

bo-w said:


> This is Shot Therapy using my hubs account. You should find the right bow that fits you no matter what color. Then you can have it dipped whatever color you want. possibly even buy one used to offset the cost of dipping it.


Hmmm I've never heard of getting a bow dipped. I wonder how much it costs, and where I could get it done? Most archery shops I guess? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

you could also get decal wraps for your limbs-- battledrum can hook you up with them I'm sure. 

as far as other pink bows, you might want to check out the Razor Edge by Diamond. I'm pretty sure those still can come in pink and are good bows.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Great Advice*



bo-w said:


> This is Shot Therapy using my hubs account. You should find the right bow that fits you no matter what color. Then you can have it dipped whatever color you want. possibly even buy one used to offset the cost of dipping it.


:thumbs_up


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

CricketKiller said:


> you could also get decal wraps for your limbs-- battledrum can hook you up with them I'm sure.
> 
> as far as other pink bows, you might want to check out the Razor Edge by Diamond. I'm pretty sure those still can come in pink and are good bows.


Thanks for the battledrum tip! I went to their website and I saw all kinds of different wraps, but nothing for limbs. I guess I just overlooked them?

I found a Diamond Razor Edge youth/womens pink camo bow brand new for about $350 on ebay. It looks like it's a full set up, although I'm sure a lot of their accessories are pretty cheap.

I really like the look of the Mathews Ignition (in electric pink, of course), and although I'm new to this I think that Mathews is generally a better bow than the Diamon Razor Edge...Right?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

DayleeRose said:


> Hmmm I've never heard of getting a bow dipped. I wonder how much it costs, and where I could get it done? Most archery shops I guess? Thanks for the tip!


Cost to get a bow dipped is in the 100-150 range. There are many hydrographic places where you can send it to to get it dipped. I'm getting ready to ship out one of my old bows for a new finish.

I just suggest you get something with an adjustable draw length. Being that your just getting started you may find out that you are not actually a 28" draw. Keep in mind that 90% of the people shooting a bow shoot too long of a draw length. If you really get hooked you'll start looking for ways to better your game. At that time you may find that a shorter draw is what you need. I know of very few women who are a true 28 inch draw. I am 5' 10" and my draw is only 26 5/8

You could post pics on here, and get a ball park as to how close of a fit you have but only experience, will help you fine tune your fit, and your game.


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

BOWGOD said:


> Cost to get a bow dipped is in the 100-150 range. There are many hydrographic places where you can send it to to get it dipped. I'm getting ready to ship out one of my old bows for a new finish.
> 
> I just suggest you get something with an adjustable draw length. Being that your just getting started you may find out that you are not actually a 28" draw. Keep in mind that 90% of the people shooting a bow shoot too long of a draw length. If you really get hooked you'll start looking for ways to better your game. At that time you may find that a shorter draw is what you need. I know of very few women who are a true 28 inch draw. I am 5' 10" and my draw is only 26 5/8
> 
> You could post pics on here, and get a ball park as to how close of a fit you have but only experience, will help you fine tune your fit, and your game.


I agree with what you're saying about my draw length; my hope is that if I get a bow that goes up to 28 and that ends up being too long, I can always make it shorter. I had a very knowledgable lifelong archer help me out yesterday, and he is the person who told me I need a 27.5" draw. He came up with this number after trying several different bows and draw lengths, and after researching draw lengths online (wingspan/2.5), mine comes out to 27.6 (my wingspan was 69").

I know that a lot of this is trial and error, and that there are no hard and fast rules. It will take time for me to figure out what works best for me, but it's hard to be patient when I'm so excited to get started shooting!! Hopefully I will find a good fitting bow soon so I can figure out exactly what I need and like.

Thank you for your help!

PS What's the name of the place you're sending your bows to to get them dipped? If they're online I'd love to check them out :smile:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

well it sounds like your on the right track. If you go with something that will fit the long end of what you might need, and be able to adjust down as needed.
There is a whole lot other than just wing span that goes into the perfect draw length. Body, bone structure, stance, shoulder width, hand shape, and size, ect....
For example my wing span is 70 inches, but I am kinda built like a woman. I'm long, and narrow. I have narrow shoulders, long arms, and long skinny hands I also shoot an open stance. If I was a short stalky guy with a 70 inch wing span I would likely need a 28 inch draw rather than the 26 5/8 I shoot. 
Sounds to me as though your on the right track though find something that is adjustable, and play around until you find the fit that works best for you. 

The place I am sending my bow is hydro-dip they charge 100.00 for the riser.
hydro-dip.com


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

BOWGOD said:


> well it sounds like your on the right track. If you go with something that will fit the long end of what you might need, and be able to adjust down as needed.
> There is a whole lot other than just wing span that goes into the perfect draw length. Body, bone structure, stance, shoulder width, hand shape, and size, ect....
> For example my wing span is 70 inches, but I am kinda built like a woman. I'm long, and narrow. I have narrow shoulders, long arms, and long skinny hands I also shoot an open stance. If I was a short stalky guy with a 70 inch wing span I would likely need a 28 inch draw rather than the 26 5/8 I shoot.
> Sounds to me as though your on the right track though find something that is adjustable, and play around until you find the fit that works best for you.
> ...


Thank you for bringing up the point about different factors coming into play with draw length. I hadn't thought about other things affecting my draw length, like my build and stance. Now if I need a little shorter or longer than what is "recommended," I won't feel shy about being insistent on what's comfortable to me. I'm so new to this that I kind of sit back and shrug my shoulders, assuming that everyone else knows more than I do.

I saw hydro dip's website online last night, it looks like they do great work. I also found Northwest Hydroprint's website (http://www.northwesthydroprint.com/Custom-Painting.html) who are located in Washington. They charge slightly less than hydro dip, and they're really close to me. If I ever did send anything out it'd be nice to have a fast turn around.

Many thanks as always for all of your help and information!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

DayleeRose said:


> Thanks for the battledrum tip! I went to their website and I saw all kinds of different wraps, but nothing for limbs. I guess I just overlooked them?
> 
> I found a Diamond Razor Edge youth/womens pink camo bow brand new for about $350 on ebay. It looks like it's a full set up, although I'm sure a lot of their accessories are pretty cheap.
> 
> ...


$350 seems kinda high on the Razor Edge. I think when I looked at them they were about $320. I'll agree on the accessories. They are good enough to start but if you're going to stick with it you'll probably upgrade them. 

As far as comparison to the Ignition, I've never shot the Ignition so I can't really judge it. I think quality wise they are both good bows. I think the Razor Edge may IBO faster than the Ignition, but the best thing to do is try to shoot them and see what you like. Bowtech now makes the soldier that is a nicer version than the Edge but I'm not sure if it comes in pink. 

I'm not sure that battledrum has their limb wraps on their website, but look up Melissa and tell her what you're looking for and she can probably give you some idea of a cost. 

Check out the classifides section here on AT, there's usually lots of nice bows for sale there.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have shot the Ignition and the Razor. And they are both good bows. They are very comparible. I think the Razor had a bit of a smoother draw, and a bit faster. Try out a PSE Chaos. they come and pink and is a great starter bow.. They also come in a package deal.


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

Montana girl said:


> I have shot the Ignition and the Razor. And they are both good bows. They are very comparible. I think the Razor had a bit of a smoother draw, and a bit faster. Try out a PSE Chaos. they come and pink and is a great starter bow.. They also come in a package deal.


Thanks! I'm actually considering getting the PSE Chaos from someone on here. I'm going to an archery place today to shoot one to see if I like it. If I do I think it will be my first bow. Hooray!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

The razor edge comes in pink and black digital camo, and for $330 you get a sight and rest. I started with that and loved it! It is a great bow!


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

anathema2208 said:


> The razor edge comes in pink and black digital camo, and for $330 you get a sight and rest. I started with that and loved it! It is a great bow!


I like the Razor Edge, but my husband is being a bit of a brand snob and is discouraging me from looking into it. I don't HAVE to do what he says, but I do like to choose my battles, and this isn't one I feel like choosing! I will probably end up getting a pink chaos and getting it dipped to be purple and black marble. I'm WAY too excited about this....


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

HAHAHA! Your husband sounds like my boyfriend... He wanted me to get a chaos... I shot it a few times and just didn't like how stiff it was compared to razor edge! But I DEFINITLEY understand the picking the battles, but you should go with what you like so you stay excited!


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

anathema2208 said:


> HAHAHA! Your husband sounds like my boyfriend... He wanted me to get a chaos... I shot it a few times and just didn't like how stiff it was compared to razor edge! But I DEFINITLEY understand the picking the battles, but you should go with what you like so you stay excited!


Very true. I think that him and I will be able to find a compromise, and I'm so excited to get started shooting that I don't mind if he will only "let" me choose from three or four brands. He hasn't given me any crap for wanting to get it dipped purple, which is super important to me, so I can't complain too much!!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I have to side with your bf on this one-- I've never been crazy about the razor edge. The PSE is a much better bow. Of course, it all comes down to what fits you best. If you aren't happy with the bow, chances are you won't go shoot it much. 

BTW-- WOOHOO for more long armed women on here! I have a 30" dl, and a couple other women have 28+. It's nice because it gives us a lot more options when it comes to bow shopping. If you pick up 3D, it will also give you an advantage there. Play with the draw length a little until you find what feels right. The formulas will get you close- but they are not exact. Try shortening and lengthening it a little just to see what they feel like. 

In the end, archery is all about personal preference. What works for you won't work for everyone else. Don't let anyone bully you into a set up that isn't right for you.


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

MN_Chick said:


> I have to side with your bf on this one-- I've never been crazy about the razor edge. The PSE is a much better bow. Of course, it all comes down to what fits you best. If you aren't happy with the bow, chances are you won't go shoot it much.
> 
> BTW-- WOOHOO for more long armed women on here! I have a 30" dl, and a couple other women have 28+. It's nice because it gives us a lot more options when it comes to bow shopping. If you pick up 3D, it will also give you an advantage there. Play with the draw length a little until you find what feels right. The formulas will get you close- but they are not exact. Try shortening and lengthening it a little just to see what they feel like.
> 
> In the end, archery is all about personal preference. What works for you won't work for everyone else. Don't let anyone bully you into a set up that isn't right for you.


Thanks for your support! I've pretty much settled on the Chaos, but the archery places around here won't let me test shoot one (do any archery places do that?), which makes me a little nervous, since everyone keeps talking about fit and comfort. How do I know if it fits or if I'm comfortable with it before I buy the stupid thing?? lol. I was able to pull one back but not actually shoot it....


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm lucky here. There are probably 20 places I could go to test shoot a bow on any given day. It seems odd to me that they wouldn't let you try it, unless they didn't have one that would drop to a low enough weight for you to draw it. Most shops only carry 70# bows, since that is what the majority of hunters want.


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

The one I pulled back was 40lbs, and I didn't have a problem with it. My husband mentioned it to a guy at the archery range last night, and he said that the employee who was helping me was new, and that there was a snow plow blocking the shooting area when I was in last night. So the new guy mistakenly told me that places don't normally do that, but I couldn't have shot it anyway because the area was blocked. Oh well.

I can't wait to get my bow!! Hubby wants to go on Friday night and shoot together, yay!




MN_Chick said:


> I'm lucky here. There are probably 20 places I could go to test shoot a bow on any given day. It seems odd to me that they wouldn't let you try it, unless they didn't have one that would drop to a low enough weight for you to draw it. Most shops only carry 70# bows, since that is what the majority of hunters want.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I just wanted to let you know that I offer dipping . Check us out at Eaglecustomgraphics.com to see all patterns we offer .


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

you had mentioned that you checked into the mathews passion, my opinion they are fabulous bows for women. my boyfriend had gotten me one this past christmas & i love it. the draw is smooth an it shoots like a dream. I have been shooting it indoors an seems to be doing well. as for the prices on them i do agree a bit salty but its well worth it.


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

brtny8632 said:


> you had mentioned that you checked into the mathews passion, my opinion they are fabulous bows for women. my boyfriend had gotten me one this past christmas & i love it. the draw is smooth an it shoots like a dream. I have been shooting it indoors an seems to be doing well. as for the prices on them i do agree a bit salty but its well worth it.


Everything that I've heard about the Passion has been equally positive. I've yet to hear from anyone that has anything negative to say about the bow. I just can't afford an $800 bow. I'm hoping that over the summer women will see the new bows coming out and want to sell their passions. It'll be the only way I can afford one:angry:


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

deerslayer451 said:


>


LOVE the pink!!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome! I'll add to the PSE Chaos recommendations. It is a great starter bow, especially for the price. I tried several bows before buying, and really liked the Chaos. I went for the straight-up camo, but the pink camo was pretty tempting.

Good luck, and have fun shooting!


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

ABQ_Chica said:


> Welcome! I'll add to the PSE Chaos recommendations. It is a great starter bow, especially for the price. I tried several bows before buying, and really liked the Chaos. I went for the straight-up camo, but the pink camo was pretty tempting.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun shooting!


Thanks!! My Chaos was shipped yesterday, I can't wait to get it!!

I want to say thanks to everyone who responded to my post; the support and advice has been great!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Phoenixhuntress (Jan 15, 2010)

You've already purchased, but wanted to tell you that I have a girlfriend who shoots the PSE chaos and has placed in a few tournaments with it. I think you'll be very happy with it! And it's PINK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

Phoenixhuntress said:


> You've already purchased, but wanted to tell you that I have a girlfriend who shoots the PSE chaos and has placed in a few tournaments with it. I think you'll be very happy with it! And it's PINK!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for your input!! I shot it a little bit this weekend and I really like it!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

DayleeRose said:


> Hmmm I've never heard of getting a bow dipped. I wonder how much it costs, and where I could get it done? Most archery shops I guess? Thanks for the tip!


check out www.pimpmybow.com for the custom bow work.. As for the Vixen, I dont have 1 but have saw pics.. and it is nice.. and u can get it little girly.. but u dont want anything to bright and flashy if u are huntin with it.. I had the pink camo Parker Sidekick and loved the pink camo on it..


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

*chaos*

I shoot with a PSE Chaos - and have enjoyed it. I outgrew my limbs and will be getting different limbs. But I also want more bows - so for me, I am also getting a Hoyt Vicxen (black with pink) and looking at also getting a Mathews Passion - black with the limbs that have the teal on them. I will be putting different equipment on each of them to challenge myself. Good luck! Have fun! I too fell in love with archery just a few weeks ago! My 10 yr old daughter too - we joined a club as a family. Have fun and be safe


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

smower34 said:


> I shoot with a PSE Chaos - and have enjoyed it. I outgrew my limbs and will be getting different limbs. But I also want more bows - so for me, I am also getting a Hoyt Vicxen (black with pink) and looking at also getting a Mathews Passion - black with the limbs that have the teal on them. I will be putting different equipment on each of them to challenge myself. Good luck! Have fun! I too fell in love with archery just a few weeks ago! My 10 yr old daughter too - we joined a club as a family. Have fun and be safe


Thanks a bunch! If you get a passion I will be VERY jealous!


----------



## jodieliles (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope you LOVE your Chaos! I just started shooting last year. My boyfriend was into it and that's how I picked it up. He bought me a Pearson Pathfinder when I first started and told me that if I shot a bunch and still liked it we would get me a more expensive one later. I have become ADDICTED to shooting 3D tournaments....sooooo much fun. I am ordering a pink Passion tomorrow and can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DayleeRose (Jan 23, 2010)

jodieliles said:


> I hope you LOVE your Chaos! I just started shooting last year. My boyfriend was into it and that's how I picked it up. He bought me a Pearson Pathfinder when I first started and told me that if I shot a bunch and still liked it we would get me a more expensive one later. I have become ADDICTED to shooting 3D tournaments....sooooo much fun. I am ordering a pink Passion tomorrow and can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn you people and your passions!! lol. I love my chaos! I've been shooting for two whole weeks now and really like it. I shot a 3D tournament this weekend and it was a lot of fun. As much as I like my chaos I'm going to keep an eye out for a good deal on a used passion! I've heard so many good things about them, and they're SO pretty!


----------



## jodieliles (Feb 8, 2010)

If you will keep your eye out on here, sooner or later someone will be selling one and alot of times you can get great deals!!


----------



## bigbull94 (Jan 11, 2006)

*bow*



DayleeRose said:


> Thanks for your support! I've pretty much settled on the Chaos, but the archery places around here won't let me test shoot one (do any archery places do that?), which makes me a little nervous, since everyone keeps talking about fit and comfort. How do I know if it fits or if I'm comfortable with it before I buy the stupid thing?? lol. I was able to pull one back but not actually shoot it....


Any place that won't let you shoot it before you buy it isn't worth going to!!!Every archery shop I have ever been in here,let's you shoot them all.I have shot the chaos,ignition,buckshot,razor edge,edge.The razor edge was 20fps.was faster than the ignition,and even more on the buckshot.The razor edge was about the same as the chaos,if my memory serves me correctly.My wife and I liked the razor edge the best.It is smooth,fast,very adjustable in draw weight(30-60#),draw length adjustment on cams(19-29"),and has little hand shock/vibe on shot.It comes with black riser/pink limbs.It is a great bow at an even better price.I have shot bows for twice the money that don't shoot as nice.Best bow in the class,in our minds.I paid $300 out the door,bare bow,and added a whisker bisquit,and 5 pin copper john dead nuts sight,for another $50 total,and she shoots a scott shark caliper release.The release works well for her small hands,it cost another $60.I am a Mathews guy,but Bowtech/Diamond are solid bows.Remember,DIAMONDS ARE A WOMEN'S BEST FRIEND!!!BUY WHAT FEELS/FITS BEST TO YOU,SHOOT THEM ALL!!Come to WA or OREGON,AND THEY WILL LET YOU SHOOT THEM ALL!!!MY .02 AND GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER YOU DECIDE ON!!!


----------

